# Sticky  Guidelines: "Frequent Picture Posters"



## FaeryBee

*Everybudgie 
knows our 
Talk Budgies members 
LOVE 
hoto: 
photos.

Lots and lots of photos.

However...​
Some of us seem to post multiple threads, weekly, multiple times a week or even DAILY :wow: with pictures of our budgies.

All "Frequent Picture Posters" are hereby requested to begin ONE thread and simply update that specific thread whenever you have new photos to add.

In the title or description of your thread, include the words: Ongoing Thread. 
For videos, you may start a thread in the Budgie Videos section of the forum and update it whenever you have new videos to share. Again, please be sure to put Ongoing Thread in the title.

These words will be the "alert" to other members to check back to that particular thread periodically to see your updates! 

By the way, for those of you who don't know, you can "subscribe" to threads (yours or other members).

If you want to subscribe to a thread, look at the "Thread Tools" at the top of the thread. Click for the drop down menu, choose subscribe to this thread and then determine whether or not you want notifications whenever the thread is updated.

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Those who have multiple picture or video threads running at this time will soon be seeing them merged into one. 

*


----------

